# Continental Divide Trail



## spearchukka (Apr 16, 2014)

Back in the States. This time I shall be attempting an end to end hike along the Continental Divide Trail with a few of my finest friends. For all those that are interested you can follow us as we meander north on www.therealdivide.com. Share, comment and spread the word as it helps us to get tons of free shit. I can assure you that no trash can or dumpster will be left untouched as hunger will be one of the greatest parts of this hike. 
In 2010 I hiked the Pacific Crest Trail but this is a different beast all together. Will we make it? well the answer will come hopefully at the end of September when we hit the Canadian border.


----------

